# Tech Tool Pro vs. Disk Warrior



## Amie (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm not a computer programmer, nor am I a computer elite. Yes, I know my way around the Mac pretty well, but I'm not a technical geek or anything ... yet.   Anyway, I was wondering what you all thought of Tech Tool Pro and Disk Warrior. Yes, I've read tons and tons and TONS of reviews (so don't bother posting review links). I just want to hear from YOU all, real people, real life. Not "consumer reports," which may or may not be rigged. If you only had one choice, which one would you get: Tech Tool Pro or Disk Warrior? And why?

Thanks, guys!


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 31, 2005)

I will violate your rule: If I had the choice, I would get both...
two products that do different things, and both do them well.
DiskWarrior is a one-trick pony. It repairs your hard drive directory, and does it well. I have saved files on several hard drives with DiskWarrior.

Tech Tool Pro has other tools in its bag of tricks. Some pretty-good hardware testing, and pretty fair at recovering files from a faulty hard drive. 

These are both good tools to have, do different tasks, each can save you time spent reinstalling the operating system, and blindly guessing when 'something' is not working right. Each have an important place in your set of utilities.

Anyway - if only one - DiskWarrior, because I see more problems that it can fix.... but I sometimes use both.


----------



## Amie (Dec 31, 2005)

DeltaMac said:
			
		

> I will violate your rule: If I had the choice, I would get both...
> two products that do different things, and both do them well.
> DiskWarrior is a one-trick pony. It repairs your hard drive directory, and does it well. I have saved files on several hard drives with DiskWarrior.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply and input. Unfortunately, I can't afford to buy both. After splurging on an iBook and an iPod Nano (which, stupidly, does not come with a charger/power adaptor), I need to watch my finances. You'd think Apple would toss something in with each purchase (like a maybe a discount on Disk Warrior or Tech Tool Pro), besides two free Apple stickers. Whoop-dee-doo.


----------



## g/re/p (Dec 31, 2005)

Amie said:
			
		

> Whoop-dee-doo.



exactly! (lol)


----------



## perfessor101 (Jan 1, 2006)

Diskwarrior is the best at recovering really trashed directory structures even if it takes several days to accomplish its task, but that is about all it does. TechTool Pro on the other hand is no slouch at recovering trashed directory structures, and if offers not only directory optimization similar to DW, but file and disk optimization, a number of hardware diagnostics, several safety features that run in the background to give early warning of disk or directory problems before they get serious, and can non-destructively create or remove its own bootable eDrive so you can run TTP without having to boot from a CD or another hard drive.

There are good arguments for either if you can only afford one, but my choice would be TechTool Pro.


----------



## Amie (Jan 1, 2006)

perfessor101 said:
			
		

> Diskwarrior is the best at recovering really trashed directory structures even if it takes several days to accomplish its task, but that is about all it does. TechTool Pro on the other hand is no slouch at recovering trashed directory structures, and if offers not only directory optimization similar to DW, but file and disk optimization, a number of hardware diagnostics, several safety features that run in the background to give early warning of disk or directory problems before they get serious, and can non-destructively create or remove its own bootable eDrive so you can run TTP without having to boot from a CD or another hard drive.
> 
> There are good arguments for either if you can only afford one, but my choice would be TechTool Pro.


Hello, and thank you for your informative reply. And, actually, I agree with you from what I've read so far. I'm leaning toward Tech Tool Pro.


----------

